# BMX für CC-Rennfahrer...



## Rune Roxx (7. Juni 2003)

Hi Jungs,

hab mir mal überlegt just for fun ein BMX zuzulegen. Normal fahre ich eher so 10.000 km im Jahr stur gerade aus (RR + CC-MTB), mag jetzt aber was zum gemütlichen durch-die-City-cruisen.

Also Ziel der Sache:
- spaßiges rumcruisen
- ein bisschen Technikschulung fürs CC
- bin früher mal Skateboard gefahren... vielleicht entwickel ich Spaß an Freestyletricks
- man sollte das Rad auch irgendwo abstellen können, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass jemand das 5000-EUR-Baby klaut
- Flachlandrumheizen (vielleicht trau ich mich tatsächlich mal drei Stufen runter zu hüpfen, aber da ist DEFINITIV Schluss)
- vielleicht mal mit dem Ding die Singletrails fahren, die ich sonst mit dem MTB unter die Stollen nehm

Also... ich werd nicht viel damit fahren - hab auch gar keine Zeit (bin ja klassischer Radsportler... mit 28" und ohne Beinbehaarung). Viel ausgeben wollte ich auch nicht (dh in diesem Fall <300 EUR).

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben könntet!

Ausgegraben hab ich bei ebay mal

Felt Epic und Felt Ethic.

Mach ich damit viel falsch? 

Grüße,
Rune

äh... ich hab überhaupt GAR KEINE Ahnung von BMX


----------



## ILJA (7. Juni 2003)

Also jenachdem was du genau machen willst, gibts verschidene bmx sorten. Aber ich glaube für deine machenschaften ist wohl ein dirt oder freestyle (z.B. des epic) bmx am besten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ILJA _
> *Also jenachdem was du genau machen willst, gibts verschidene bmx sorten. *



Ja... das hatte ich schon befürchtet  Gibt's vielleicht im Web ein "Standardwerk", wo ich mir die verschiedenen Kategorien mal anschauen kann (Eigenschaften der Bikes, ...)? Oder wäre jemand so freundlich für mich einen kurzen (wirklich kurzen) Abriss zusammen zu stellen? 

Epic:
Keine Kritik? Nicht "zu billig" / "zermatscht gleich in der ersten Kurve" / sonstiges? Würd die Sache sehr vereinfachen...


----------



## ylfcm (8. Juni 2003)

wenn du erstmal allgemeine informationen willst dann besucht doch mal www.freedombmx.de oder http://www.parano-garage.de . da findest du 1. alle produkte und 2. steht zu allen untergruppen dazu was du so beachten solltest.

zur kritik, bei maximal 3 stufen gibt kein bmx auf, das schaffen selbst die 360 dingens. allerdings muss ich sagen das ein bmx zum gemütlich cruisen nicht so ganz das richtige ist :>


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mcfly EK _
> *wenn du erstmal allgemeine informationen willst dann besucht doch mal www.freedombmx.de oder http://www.parano-garage.de . da findest du 1. alle produkte und 2. steht zu allen untergruppen dazu was du so beachten solltest.
> 
> zur kritik, bei maximal 3 stufen gibt kein bmx auf, das schaffen selbst die 360 dingens. allerdings muss ich sagen das ein bmx zum gemütlich cruisen nicht so ganz das richtige ist :> *



Den Beitrag kann man komplett so stehenlassen, Parano befragen und gut is der Rossi wird dir schon das Richtige verschreiben aber auch ich rate vom chilligen rumcruisen mit nem BMX ab da gibts Hollandräder für, is stylisher und bequemer und 3 Stufen hab ich damit auch schon gemacht


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Juni 2003)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps! Die Parano-Garage hat die grundsätzlichen Unterschiede mal klären können... 

Thema "cruisen": vielleicht hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Ich fahr die 5-6km zur nächsten Eisdiele / ans Einkaufen / in den Biergarten / ... gerne mit dem Fahrrad, bin dabei auch ein bisschen verspielt (als ich noch ein Fully hatte, hab ich mich herrlich mit unserer Newschool-Architektur vergnügt)... nur ist das mit meinen Bikes nicht möglich. Weder mag ich ein zigtausend-EUR-Rad auch nur eine Sekunde unbeaufsichtigt stehen lassen (zb kurz in nen Supermarkt), noch mag ich mein Leichtbau-MTB durch ne schlechte Landung zerstören usw. Deswegen mag ich einfach ein Radl zum "rumfahren und dabei möglichst viel Spaß haben".


Nochmal zum Bike:
Flatland und Race ist (nach der Beschreibung von Parano) definitiv zu speziell; bleibt Street / Dirt oder Freestyle. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, sind Freestylebikes vielseitiger!? Skateparks haben wir hier auch massig und höher (bzw. tiefer) als meine drei Treppenstufen werd ich echt nicht springen (bin ja auch schon alt & gebrechlich). Somit tendiere ich doch zu Freestyle...

In meine Preisklasse haben mir spontan das bereits angesprochene Felt Ethic (sagt mal... gibt's überhaupt ein EPIC? ...oder ist das das gleiche?) und das WTP Nova gefallen. 

Ich begeb mich mal auf Händlersuche...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Juni 2003)

Wenn du Parano schon befragst,solltest du dort auch dein Geld lassen, schließlich kommt das Rad Versandkostenfrei und Jann ist überaus kulant bei eventuell anfallenden Schäden !

Ich meine auch nur das,gerade wenn man "alt und gebrechlich "ist, die Sitzposition auf einem BMX mehr als unangenehm ist, und ausserdem sind BMX bei Dieben grundsätzlich extrem gefragt,3 Kollegen von mir wurden kuerzlich ihre Raeder gezogen.

Also mit unbeaufsichtigt lassen is da genauso wenig wie bei teuren TechMaschinen auf 26"...is gerade von jugendlichen Kleinkriminellen ruckzuck abgerippt.

Ansonsten ist fuer deine Zwecke jedes BMX ausreichend, diesen Anforderungen sollte jedes Bike gewachsen sein. Da haste freie Auswahl.


----------



## Rune Roxx (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Wenn du Parano schon befragst,solltest du dort auch dein Geld lassen, schließlich kommt das Rad Versandkostenfrei und Jann ist überaus kulant bei eventuell anfallenden Schäden ! *



Hab nicht mit Parano gesprochen; hab mir nur die Homepage angeschaut! Ich will erstmal schauen, ob ich hier in der Gegend so ein Rad bekomme. Sonst sehe ich das ähnlich - im Fachhandel Infos einholen und bei ebay kaufen ist schwach.



> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Ich meine auch nur das,gerade wenn man "alt und gebrechlich "ist, die Sitzposition auf einem BMX mehr als unangenehm ist, und  *



Alt und gebrechlich sind 22 Jahre & 10.000 Radkilometer p.a. und dazu zig Ausgleichsportarten... also nicht so dramatisch. Nur zu alt und gebrechlich um noch Supermans oder sonstwas zu lernen  




> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Also mit unbeaufsichtigt lassen is da genauso wenig wie bei teuren TechMaschinen auf 26"...is gerade von jugendlichen Kleinkriminellen ruckzuck abgerippt. *



Schon klar. Will es auch nicht provuzieren... Andererseits sind 300 EUR halt auch keine 4.000 und mit 300 EUR ist es auch noch locker in der Hausratversicherung.

@all:

Vielen, vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (8. Juni 2003)

Mit 22 is man doch noch voll gut im Futter, hab dich ma nich so, da sind noch einige Sachen drin von der Physis her !


----------



## Rune Roxx (10. Juni 2003)

So, jetzt kann ich schauen, was mit 22 Jahren noch alles möglich ist - hab mir das Felt Ethic bestellt.

Dummerweise werd ich die nächste Zeit nicht mal damit fahren können... bei mir ist Rennen-Hochsaison und natürlich stehen passend zeitgleich Semesterklausuren und Zwischenprüfungen an... 

Aber so ein bisschen shreddern geht immer


----------



## Rune Roxx (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *Aber so ein bisschen shreddern geht immer  *



Yeah. Gestern hab ich's bekommen... Nachmittags hatte ich Training (Rennrad) und abends bin ich dann gemütlich die 10km zu unserer Baggerseeparty gefahren. Dort ein bisschen auf den Hügeln rumgekurvt... sehr spaßig. 

Nachts wollte mich ein Freund heim fahren (das Bike war eh schon in seinem Kofferraum) - dann haben wir so gegen 2 Uhr morgens noch nen kurzen Abstecher auf den Skateplatz gemacht und versucht ein paar Obstacles zu rippen. Hölle! Hat so viel Spaß gemacht  Na ja, so gegen 4 war ich dann doch im Bett und hatte ja auch erst heute morgen um 10 wieder MTB-Training...

Das Bike ist schon richtig... und hier isses:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Juni 2003)

Sattel ist VIEL zu hoch und Lenker etwas sehr weit vorne ! 

Wenn du das beides änderst wird das Bike sehr viel handlicher sein...


----------



## evil_rider (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Sattel ist VIEL zu hoch und Lenker etwas sehr weit vorne !
> 
> Wenn du das beides änderst wird das Bike sehr viel handlicher sein... *



das dachte ichmir auch grade.... sieht so wies da steht aus wie das typische türken poser bmx    


p.s. man fährt beim BMX zwischen 5-12bar hinten und 4-12bar vorne


----------



## ylfcm (15. Juni 2003)

wie bereits gesagt: sattel runter (im sitzen treten ging bei mir eh nit ;> ) und lenker so ungefähr parallel zur gabel. macht alles ein stueck besser ,>


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Juni 2003)

Ja, das mit dem Lenker hab ich beim Fahren im Skatepark gleich gemerkt (bin da jetzt täglicher Gast ).  Mein Problem: Wenn ich ein bisschen härter lande, dreht's mir den Lenker in der Halterung gleich wieder nach unten (bzw. sieht dann wieder so aus wie auf dem Foto). Beim MTB spricht man immer von "handfestem Anzug" der Vorbauschrauben. Kann ich beim BMX gefahrlos Gewalt anwenden? Oder gibt's nen Trick (Patex )?

Sattel ist noch i. O. Ich bin 1,82 groß; hab so schon Probleme mich mit den Beinen am Sattel "festzuhalten".

@Evil:

12 Bar... ist doch klar. Ich als alter Rennfahrer bau mir demnächst auch noch nen Flite-Flaschenhalter dran. Was meinst du?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Juni 2003)

Der Sattel ist VIEL zu hoch ! Bin 1,83 und hab ihn etwa 9cm draussen und mache damit ohne Probleme Barspin Airs- vertrau mir das Rad kriegste nicht unter dir weg wenns ma brenzlig wird das kann schwer gefährlich werden,ausserdem wird dir die Stütze bei einer versauten Landung direkt wegbiegen wenn du den Sattel SO rausstehen lässt...mach ihn runter !

Der Lenker muss richtig angeknallt werden,wenn er sich verdreht ist es definitiv zu lasch !
Und die Reifen solltest du nicht mit mehr als 5 Bar belasten mehr packen die nicht. Aber unter 3,5 Bar solltest du auch auf keinen Fall gehen !

Ramp, speziell Vertfahrer fahren aber tatsächlich Drücke jenseits der 10 Bar ,haben aber auch Hochdruckmäntel,weil dir jeder andere um die Ohren fliegt !


----------



## ChrisW (15. Juni 2003)

Also ich glaub wenn ich den Sattel so hoch hätt könnt ich ned mal gscheid springen. Kumpel von mir hat sein Sattel zum "normalen" Fahren mal hoch, un hat halt neber Straße nen kleinen Double entdeckt  is drüberghupft, hängenblieben und die Sattelstütze war etwas schiefer als normal  Da hilft dann nur noch flex. Und wenn du des Bike mal in der Luft loswerden willst oder musst wirds auch bissl schwierig  Also mach ihn mal runter. Ich bin auch 182 und hab Sattel ganz unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ylfcm (15. Juni 2003)

also ich hatte den sattel vielleicht halb so viel draussen wie du und das war die richtige einstellung. ich bin aber noch 15cm höher, also machet runter das teil :> man soll ja auch nicht mit der hüfte den sattel einklemmen sondern mit den knien bzw sogar halt noch stück drunter :>

vorbauschrauben hab ich immer so fest gemacht wie ich mit der hand konnte (mittellanger imbus und dann mit handschuhen dagegen gepoked) lenker is nie verrutscht, also einfach festmachen, hab erst 1 kaputtes gewinde gesehen und das war an nem cheapo vorbau :>


----------



## kater (15. Juni 2003)

So sollte das aussehen:


----------



## evil_rider (15. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *So sollte das aussehen:
> 
> 
> ...



naja, sattel ganz runter, 11er hazardhub und nen 29er blatt vorne, vorbau umdrehn dann stimmts(zumindest für mich)


----------



## Rune Roxx (15. Juni 2003)

O.k., Sattel ist unten, Lenker gerade und festgeknallt... was soll ich sagen: VIEL besser so  Vor allem der gerade Lenker macht nen Riesenunterschied. Kann leider erst nächstes WE wieder in den Skatepark... die nächsten drei Tage hab ich Klausuren und am Do ein CC-Rennen (das witzigerweise im Start/Ziel-Bereich über eine BMX-Bahn läuft).

Hab gerade noch ein paar BMX-Videos bei Kazaa gezogen und Mat Hoffman's Pro BMX 2 für die PS2 bestellt 

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## 20"Mosher (15. Juni 2003)

hy. Wolllte nur mal dazu anmerken, daß man sich nicht von anderen zu sehr beeinflussen lassen sollte, also z.b. den Sattel ganz runter macht obwohl man sich so gar net wohl fühlt. So wie auf dem Bild war der schon zu hoch (wie gesagt: gefährlich) aber du solltest ihn schon noch klemmen können.. Nja, aber die Hauptsache ist, daß dus so einstellst, wie du dich wohlfühlst.


----------



## doc.snuggles (15. Juni 2003)

Das wars wohl mit deiner CC Karriere. Wer mal am Hüpfen mitm Rad Gefallen gefunden hat, den lässts nicht mehr so schnell los. Du saugst ja schon Videos und zockst PS. Das sind die ersten Anzeichen. In spätestens 4-5 Monaten denkst du garantiert über denn Kauf von nem richtigen BMX nach. Oder wie wärs mit nem vernünftigen Dirt oder Dual Bike. Fang schonmal an zu sparen.

Nix für ungut. Aber so hats bei mir auch angefangen. 

Michel


----------



## kater (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> naja, sattel ganz runter, 11er hazardhub und nen 29er blatt vorne, vorbau umdrehn dann stimmts(zumindest für mich)  *



Das ist kein Lowneck Vorbau, das sieht nur so komisch aus.


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von doc.snuggles _
> *
> Das wars wohl mit deiner CC Karriere. Wer mal am Hüpfen mitm Rad Gefallen gefunden hat, den lässts nicht mehr so schnell los. Du saugst ja schon Videos und zockst PS. Das sind die ersten Anzeichen. In spätestens 4-5 Monaten denkst du garantiert über denn Kauf von nem richtigen BMX nach. Oder wie wärs mit nem vernünftigen Dirt oder Dual Bike. Fang schonmal an zu sparen.
> 
> ...



No Chance. CC / RR ist definitiv meine *Passion*. Ich bin auch eher Ausdauerathlet als ein großer Techniker. Funsportarten mache ich mehr so zum Ausgleich. 

Spaß macht die Sache natürlich trotzdem riesig  

Dirt / Dual wollte ich ganz bewusst nicht; ist mir mit zu großem Aufwand verbunden, außerdem mag ich mich mit dem Sport nicht zerstören  Hatte mir nur mal überlegt (und tue es immer noch), nen Freerider aufzubauen, aber berghoch macht`s halt einfach mehr Spaß...

"Richtiges BMX": Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Defizite bei meinem Bike zu spüren bekommen - treten diese irgendwann auf, ist's ja auch kein Problem, ein neues zu beschaffen. BMX hat ja dann doch nicht die Preisdimension von MTB / RR.

Grüße,
Rune


----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> BMX hat ja dann doch nicht die Preisdimension von MTB / RR.
> 
> ...




OOOOOOH wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *OOOOOOH wenn du wüsstest... *



Damit war ja zu rechnen  Schon klar - jeder Sport kann teuer werden... aber wenn ich mir da einige Bauteile meiner Räder so anschaue (Ksyrium 750 EUR, SID 800 EUR, ...), HOFFE ich einfach mal, dass ich mit dem BMX nicht so schnell in die Regionen vorstoße 

Ach ja: Laufende Kosten (Wiederbeschaffung) zählen nicht... Kannst du dir vorstellen, was diese verfluchten Venus-Rasierklingen ständig kosten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rune Roxx _
> *
> 
> Damit war ja zu rechnen  Schon klar - jeder Sport kann teuer werden... aber wenn ich mir da einige Bauteile meiner Räder so anschaue (Ksyrium 750 EUR, SID 800 EUR, ...), HOFFE ich einfach mal, dass ich mit dem BMX nicht so schnell in die Regionen vorstoße
> ...



och, mittm BMX biste ganz schnell auf 3000-4000


----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Juni 2003)

So isses...

Vor allem zählen die laufenden Kosten,respektive Aktualitätsbewahrung,Ersatzteilversorgung/Verschleissteilersatz 
SEHR WOHL,denn sie machen den Bärenanteil aus...

Im Vergleich zum Rennrad,was im Unterhalt ausser neuen Decken und ab und zu mal neuen Teilen im Antriebssektor,z.B ne neue Cassette nix erwähnenswertes verschlingt, kann ich bei einem BMX im Street Gebrauch schnell ma pro Saison den Neupreis reinstecken,wenn ich Pech habe und die Teile schrotte !


----------



## evil_rider (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *So isses...
> 
> Vor allem zählen die laufenden Kosten,respektive Aktualitätsbewahrung,Ersatzteilversorgung/Verschleissteilersatz
> ...



naja, das darfste ja net mitrechnen..... darfst janur das rechnen was es kostet so wies vordir steht  weil auch nen RR kann schnell nem totalschaden zum opfer fallen !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Juni 2003)

Rabääh


----------



## Rune Roxx (20. Juni 2003)

Hi!

Hab ein kleines Problem: Normalerweise sollte der Bowdenzug der Vorderbremse ja durch den Steuersatz laufen, oder? Die Schraube ist bei mir nicht hohl! Zumindest nicht ganz... Von unten kann man nen Schraubenzieher reinstecken - das geht dann bis ca 1 cm unterhalb des oberen Endes. Muss man alle Steuerkopfschrauben zuerst "entjungern" oder ist das ne Fehlkonstruktion? 

Falls ja - wie stech ich das Ding am besten durch? Falls nicht, steig ich erstmal meinem Händler (ganz mellow!) aufs Dach...


... Ich weiß jetzt übrigens, wie das mit der Qualität gemeint war... nachdem ich ein paar wirklich lockere Sprünge (mit vielleicht nicht so schmuufen Landungen...) gemacht hab, bild ich mir ein, dass sich der Lenker oben an den Griffen schon ein Stück nach unten gebogen hat...

Nächste Woche wird das Rad mal ein bisschen mehr belastet (hab Dienstag endlich meine Klausuren hinter mir und dann im Juli hoffentlich mein Vordipl. ) - wenn ich Angst bekomme, dass mir das Teil um die Ohren fliegt, organisier ich was "stabileres". Hoffe allerdings immer noch, dass es zumindest heil den Sommer übersteht...

Grüße vom CC-Rune


----------



## evil_rider (21. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Das ist kein Lowneck Vorbau, das sieht nur so komisch aus. *



nö, der lenker ist mir so einfach zuhoch !


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Juli 2003)

sers
das erste was bei deinem Radl freck geht, sind die Kurbeln, versprochen, die verbiegen schon bei 180ern im Flat...
was hast du für ein lässiges studium, wenn du nebenher noch 10000km Radl fahren kannst??? wohl BWL  
Ich hab leider wegen des Studiums kaum noch Zeit zum fahren


----------



## alex_de_luxe (4. Juli 2003)

Er fährt einfach sehr schnell


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jesus Freak _
> *sers
> das erste was bei deinem Radl freck geht, sind die Kurbeln, versprochen, die verbiegen schon bei 180ern im Flat...
> was hast du für ein lässiges studium, wenn du nebenher noch 10000km Radl fahren kannst??? wohl BWL
> Ich hab leider wegen des Studiums kaum noch Zeit zum fahren *



Nein, die Kurbeln werden das zweite sein - das erste war der Lenker. Sonst glaub ich dir das aber gern...

Und ja: ich studier BWL - es wechselt zwischen 30 und 40 Wochenstunden... (aber ab und zu hab ich Praktikum)

Aber das kannst ja locker ausrechnen: 100km sind ca. 3:20 Stunden  - und das passt locker am Abend. Würde ich meine anderen "Freizeitaktivitäten" etwas zurückschrauben und im Winter härter trainieren käme ich locker auf 5tkm mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

